# Felix's Carl Froch vs Saint George Groves and Anthony Joshua Round by Round!IT'S ON NOW!!!!



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Sat 23rd Nov: 6.00pm UK, 7.00pm CET, 1.00pm EST
IBF/WBA super-middleweight titles
Carl Froch v George Groves

Anthony Joshua v Hector Alfredo Avila(Joshua fight is cancelled)

Anthony Joshua (3-0)
Height: 6'6










vs

Hector Alfredo Avila

*
Carl Froch *

vs

*George Groves.*

:ibutt:ibutt

THIS IS THE REAL SUPER CARD!!!!!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I really want Groves to win. He's a likeable guy whereas Carl Froch isn't. 

AJ got thiss.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I really want Groves to win. He's a likeable guy whereas Carl Froch isn't.
> 
> AJ got thiss.


Do you think Groves will win? I think he's highly underrated and I agree.. Froch just gives off an aura that pisses me off. I want Groves to actually STOP him..


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Sat 23rd Nov: 6.00pm UK, 7.00pm CET, 1.00pm EST
> IBF/WBA super-middleweight titles
> Carl Froch v George Groves
> 
> ...


Interesting you should say that, the undercard has been much maligned (there have been quite a few withdrawals, but it never really was a PPV worthy card to begin with), with most agreeing that the main event is good, just not PPV good. Eddie Hearn promised a 'ridiculously good' undercard, this has not been delivered


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Nah Froch will win handily I think. Just can't see Groves winning it. Joshua wins easily again.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Do you think Groves will win? I think he's highly underrated and I agree.. Froch just gives off an aura that pisses me off. I want Groves to actually STOP him..


Unfortunately I think Froch will stop him. Yeah let's hope so. I'm so pissed I'm going to be busy that day with a fucking date. Actually want to take her to a bar to watch this fight.

Joshua only had two losses in recent years as an amateur.

Here's the description of one of them:
91kg: Anthony Joshua v Mihai Nistor (Romania) RSC 3

Against the robust Romanian Joshua got off to a solid start, going into the second just a point behind at 5-4. A great second round in which he fired plenty of shots at his opponent allowed Josh to move into a 13-7 lead going into the last. It wasn't to be however, as a couple of solid punches from the Romanian led to two standing counts in close succession and he was retired by the corner.

Tthree positives to take from the defeat:
1. Joshua is still young as hell and this fight was in 2011
2. He was outboxing Nistor by a considerable margin
3. They were standing 8 counts, Joshua wasn't dropped and in a bad way leading to a stoppage.

The other was against a great amateur in Cammarrelle, it was a 22:21 points loss. I'd love to watch the fight myself so I could decide if Joshua actually deserved to lose.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Interesting you should say that, the undercard has been much maligned (there have been quite a few withdrawals, but it never really was a PPV worthy card to begin with), with most agreeing that the main event is good, just not PPV good. Eddie Hearn promised a 'ridiculously good' undercard, this has not been delivered


Anthony Joshua is the next cash cow of not just British boxing but World Boxing.. His presence alone make it a worthy PPV. We must remember... boxing is just DYING for a handsome dashing God like Joshua.

I think I speak for every boxing fan alive when I say.. we are sick of watching the smaller people. We want to watch GIANTS fight in arenas.. with 50,000 FANS SCREAMING AS THE TITANS WAGE WAR AGAINST EACH OTHER.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I fuckin can't stand that stinky breathed ginger Matalan Bastard!
Whereas Froch is an utterly magnificent bloke.

I'm tempted to sit in the fence but I'll give Carl the edge with a middle rounds stoppage.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I fuckin can't stand that stinky breathed ginger Matalan Bastard!
> Whereas Froch is an utterly magnificent bloke.
> 
> I'm tempted to sit in the fence but I'll give Carl the edge with a middle rounds stoppage.


What about Groves annoy you? I mean he seems like a really decent human being.. while Carl seems like a REALLY annoying human being.
I don't think it's 'opinion' either..
If you put Froch and Groves in a College Fraternity.. I'm pretty sure most people will end up hating Froch.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

@FelixTrinidad I'm looking forward to your RBR almost as much as the fight itself


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> What about Groves annoy you? I mean he seems like a really decent human being.. while Carl seems like a REALLY annoying human being.
> I don't think it's 'opinion' either..
> If you put Froch and Groves in a College Fraternity.. I'm pretty sure most people will end up hating Froch.


I'm not very likeable myself Felix.Maybe that's why.
But it is "opinion" mate.Of course it is.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I dont' know enough about Groves to cheer either for or against him. I do know that Froch has earned my unending respect in the ring. I'm hoping for an exciting fight, will likely be happy with either outcome.

Josua seems like a real talent. It would be nice to have the heavyweight division relevant again. I'm excited to see him develop.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I'm not very likeable myself Felix.Maybe that's why.
> But it is "opinion" mate.Of course it is.


Ahhh kk . Just curious.
Ya but I really do think Groves got a shot against Froch... I don't think a lot of American Posters have watched Groves so they don't know that his boxing skills is actually pretty underrated.. he's a good counter puncher too and hits pretty damn hard. Froch could get frustrated.... but yes .... Froch is definitely a favorite.

Froch got a big ass Polish nose though.. you gotta at least admit that he got a big freaking Polish nose.. Like Polish Rudolph or a Man Witch.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

This event so far has disappointed. They've tried desperately to hype it, but everything about it is so mediocre. Shit fight, to be honest. The best Groves will be able to muster is what Andre Dirrell did. Good fighter, but a bit too green/vulnerable to make such a huge jump in class. He'll be rattled by the first decent shot Froch lands on him, and he'll either be finished off or run for survival.

But I hope he can somehow pull it off. Maybe make it a negative, on-the-run type fight - something which Froch isn't too good at dealing with.


----------



## boxingchamp (Oct 9, 2013)

Come on Groves.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

Team Joshua & Team Groves

ill be there


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Watching skysports today made me realise that Froch isn't fully comfortable with the whole media frenzy, he keeps getting asked the same questions over and over again making him pretty much repeat himself constantly and his voice really is quite monotone. He's full of himself but who wouldn't be as the second best super middle weight in the world? and finally he is just being honest when he says that Groves doesn't deserve this fight, he's got it on the basis that it makes Hearn the most money.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Rambo said:


> Team Joshua & Team Groves
> 
> ill be there


I wish I could be there. I will run up to Joshua and hug him.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Elliot said:


> Watching skysports today made me realise that Froch isn't fully comfortable with the whole media frenzy, he keeps getting asked the same questions over and over again making him pretty much repeat himself constantly and his voice really is quite monotone. He's full of himself but who wouldn't be as the second best super middle weight in the world? and finally he is just being honest when he says that Groves doesn't deserve this fight, he's got it on the basis that it makes Hearn the most money.


Keep in mind Froch is almost 37 years old. Groves is 11 years younger and a very hungry lion. Froch is technically flawed and is VERY slow. Groves is a White Slickster.... Froch struggles against Slicksters.. (Dirrell,Ward) Groves PUNCH harder than both.. I see a VERY interesting fight.

I CAN'T FUCKING WAIT. This is gonna be a WAR.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Keep in mind Froch is almost 37 years old. Groves is 11 years younger and a very hungry lion. Froch is technically flawed and is VERY slow. Groves is a White Slickster.... Froch struggles against Slicksters.. (Dirrell,Ward) Groves PUNCH harder than both.. I see a VERY interesting fight.
> 
> I CAN'T FUCKING WAIT. This is gonna be a WAR.


The age doesn't really make much of an impact imo because Froch hasn't showed any signs of getting old and as you just said he's slow (I don't think he's that slow) so his speed isn't really part of his game.
Groves isn't on the level of Dirrell or Ward, no where near.
And I think DeGale outboxed Groves so I don't really give him a chance of doing it to Froch.

But everyone has their own opinion and I to am looking forward to a decent card/night.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Groves is a bitch. Froch is a G. 


Froch. Easy work KO


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'll be there. Froch T-shirt on.

Bute
Mack
Kessler 2
Groves


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I'll be doing a technical break down when I have time.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I would love to know reasons why I should like Carl Froch?

As a boxer, yeah he's good and I like him as a boxer, but his personality gets in the way of everything. I find it impossible to support a boxer if I don't particularly like them personally.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I would love to know reasons why I should like Carl Froch?
> 
> As a boxer, yeah he's good and I like him as a boxer, but his personality gets in the way of everything.* I find it impossible to support a boxer if I don't particularly like them personally*.


Great point.. and that is about as honest as you can get. I love it how a lot of these fucking fake ass posters will say shit like
'DUH DUH DUH I ONLY JUDGE THEM and pick them due to their IN RING BEHAVIOR... that's all I care about'

Bull shit.. I refuse to believe posters will ONLY like Boxers based on their in ring showings. That's utterly absurd and people are probably lying to themselves. There's a VARIETY of reasons that made you like a boxer and trust me it's not just 'I appreciate his skills'.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Great point.. and that is about as honest as you can get. I love it how a lot of these fucking fake ass posters will say shit like
> 'DUH DUH DUH I ONLY JUDGE THEM and pick them due to their IN RING BEHAVIOR... that's all I care about'
> 
> Bull shit.. I refuse to believe posters will ONLY like Boxers based on their in ring showings. That's utterly absurd and people are probably lying to themselves. There's a VARIETY of reasons that made you like a boxer and trust me it's not just 'I appreciate his skills'.


e-x-a-c-t-l-y

There was even a wave of Pacquiao supporters only because they pay to see Floyd lose because they dislike him. Personal opinions play a big part.

I hate it when people say 'I don't judge this boxer', as if they're angels who never judge.

I'm not going to lie, as a BOXER, I really, really like Stevenson even though I don't consider him to be a great boxer, but because of what he was like, I really want to watch him get KO'd. I don't mind admitting that.

I like Vasyl Lomachenko a lot because of his ATG boxing ability, but if I found out he used to kill pidgeons like Dobbyzhee and kill dogs like MrTony, I'd think twice about supporting him :lol:


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Carl Froch vs George Groves.

Technical Break Down.


Who will win?

Styles Make fights.

I believe George Groves got the style to frustrate Carl and eventually make Carl quit on himself. Froch is slow and robotic, he moves well in semi centers but have issues against lateral movement. Groves got beautiful lateral movement, ability to slip Carl's jabs and got an ATG Jab himself. Froch will be finding himself on the end of the Saint's jabs all night long. Froch's big big nose will be broken by Grove's lightning jabs.
Froch have issues against speed and athleticism. Taylor was winning the fight prior to getting his chin shattered, Taylor had a weak chin though.. Grove's is cast iron. Groves is one of the most athletic counter punchers in the sport right now and have the ability to move in out and side ways along with laterally and inherently to counter Froch all night. Froch would not be able to deal with Grove's speed and athleticism.

Froch for all his warrior heart get frustrated easily, Groves paints beautiful images of violence and pugilist art in the ring. His sheer brilliance and creativity in CREATING offense as oppose to CREATING DEFENSE will be leaving Froch angry most of the fight. It's more so his innate objectivity as oppose to his outer inervaitty that makes Groves a true threat in regards to frustration. Froch will be forced to quit within himself round by round.
Froch have major issues with foot work in regards to fighting someone with elite feet .Dirrell and Ward both have elite feet and they were Froch's toughest fight. Groves footwork is special in his ability to move OFF THE side as well as within the per miters of the center. This is vital in that Groves will be CONTROLING the ring with his feet and cutting off corners and forcing Carl to fight in a very awkward position the vast majority of the fight.

Overall Froch has been a good fighter but this is his swan song. I fully expect George Groves to end Carl Froch's very respectful career.


Final Conclusion: George Groves UD or late TKO.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I would love to know reasons why I should like Carl Froch?
> 
> As a boxer, yeah he's good and I like him as a boxer, but his personality gets in the way of everything. I find it impossible to support a boxer if I don't particularly like them personally.


Because he nearly always backs up exactly what he says (which is very rare)
He always viewed himself as one of the best and look... he's one of the best.

And in regards to what you posted about personalities, not everyone judges personalities. Of course if they've done something ridiculous in the past they are nearly impossible to support but a large quantity of posters tend to support the boxers they've seen progress from the start.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Carl Froch vs George Groves.
> 
> Technical Break Down.
> 
> ...


:lol:

ATG jab... I'm next to certain Froch will use his superior reach and beat Groves to the jab.
Cast iron chin.... He's been rocked all over the place.
TKO Froch.... this deserves an extra :lol:


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Elliot said:


> :lol:
> 
> ATG jab... I'm next to certain Froch will use his superior reach and beat Groves to the jab.
> Cast iron chin.... He's been rocked all over the place.
> TKO Froch.... this deserves an extra :lol:


Groves was never stopped.. He does have a great jab and he got great combinations.

Also Groves is open to the third punch of FLURRIES.. when was the last time you saw Froch throw FLURRIES? Groves will easily outbox Froch.. I can't wait for this mega fight... May the best man win.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Groves was never stopped.. He does have a great jab and he got great combinations.
> 
> Also Groves is open to the third punch of FLURRIES.. when was the last time you saw Froch throw FLURRIES? Groves will easily outbox Froch.. I can't wait for this mega fight... May the best man win.












Three fights ago against a boxer better than Groves










Two fights ago against a boxer who would be Groves' second best opponent.

I've watched near enough every Groves fight and he didn't look good against DeGale who is an alot worse boxer than Froch,he showed none of this excellent boxing I've read about, he has only showed it against boxers which aren't in his league but every boxer can do that.

I'm really buzzed about this fight tbh even though I don't give Groves much of a chance.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Elliot said:


> Three fights ago against a boxer better than Groves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dazzling gifs.. Here's hoping for a great fight between two elite level warriors who never call it quits, between a future Hall of Famer and a future ATG.:bbb


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

2 more days.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I wanna see Groves pummeled & humiliated into retirement. 

- Then Froch should fight DeGale, the guy that beat Groves and SHOULD be fighting Froch this weekend.

Fucking GBP & their robberies ......


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> *I wanna see Groves pummeled & humiliated into retirement. *
> 
> - Then Froch should fight DeGale, the guy that beat Groves and SHOULD be fighting Froch this weekend.
> 
> Fucking GBP & their robberies ......


Wtf... his career barely started lol.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Here we go guys.. Here we go.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

How can Americans see the fight? Legally of course.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> How can Americans see the fight? Legally of course.


Streaming it is the only way I think.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

froch is going to push groves in. 9-10 round stoppage


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Streaming it is the only way I think.


i'm sure i heard it's on epix or something


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Sorry my bad

it's on AWE tv in the states


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I wish I could be there. I will run up to Joshua and hug him.


Ha!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

This is the smw white and less talented version of lewis bruno.i cant wait......


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Looking forward to this fight. Even skipped a date to get to see it!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Undercard is shit though.. just want the main event.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Approximately how long until the main event starts?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Approximately how long until the main event starts?


Not for a while. I think the shitty god awful undercard ******* start around 12 PM Pacific.

Anthony Joshua was the only thing holding that under card together.. when Joshie pulled out.. it became so stupid. Joshie is wonderful.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Approximately how long until the main event starts?


in about 3hrs 51 seconds


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I'm fucking snowed in. Can't wait.










:happy :happy


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I'm fucking snowed in. Can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Changed my mind. Come on groves


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

England's always proven to shatter Polish Jaw.
Lewis-Golota was the greatest example.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> England's always proven to shatter Polish Jaw.
> Lewis-Golota was the greatest example.


They both English


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Two small guys are fighting right now in a 4 rounder.

Nothing going on atm....Froch-Groves is not on yet


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Let's get this show on the road!!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> Let's get this show on the road!!


FUCK THIS UNDERCARD.

I think Froch fight is around 2 hours away.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

About an hour & 5mins left until Froch beats Groves...


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Anthony "Can you spare a dollar" Crolla


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

pitythefool said:


> anthony "can you spare a dollar" crolla


how many more fights until the saint !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> FUCK THIS UNDERCARD.
> 
> I think Froch fight is around 2 hours away.


Eddie Hearn says this is an amazing undercard worthy of a PPV :bart

:lol: but yeah, you're not wrong.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Watching Degale-Groves bout. Groves does not really impress. He's flashy and pretends to be slick but he's fairly hittable. He's British-level. Not a lot of substance. Timing is always more important than speed and Froch will prove that. Froch is gritty, tough, heavy-handed, experienced, and I think he will stop Groves who seems to be a bit more shaky and fragile of a fighter.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> Watching Degale-Groves bout. Groves does not really impress. He's flashy and pretends to be slick but he's fairly hittable. He's British-level. Not a lot of substance. Timing is always more important than speed and Froch will prove that. Froch is gritty, tough, heavy-handed, experienced, and I think he will stop Groves who seems to be a bit more shaky and fragile of a fighter.


We'll soon see:OOO

FUCK THIS IS A GREAT FIGHT.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> how many more fights until the saint !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lee then Quigg then the Cobra


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Lee then Quigg then the Cobra


:ibutt


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Andy Lee was disappointed by that knockdown lol. Will someone tell his opponent he's not Mike Tyson. And to not lunge so badly. It's not advisable to his health.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Alright, just one more fight before Froch v Groves.....


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hamed looking like he's just spent the day at Nando's.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Scotto Quigg vs Argentina Diego.

Scott is COMING OUT NOW.
HOLY SHIT


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

No wait.. my bad.. that's not Scott.. That's Diego Silav


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Hamed looking like he's just spent the day at Nando's.


More like a week at Nando's.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Scott Quigg is 5'8 and have potential to go up in weight.
I think this will be a brutal beat down from Quigg.. I can't wait till he ko Diego.


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

Scott Quigg who?


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

The sooner he knocks him out, the sooner we see Froch v Groves :happy


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

*Round 1..*
Quigg looks mean and tough.. like he's mad at something. Diego got orange fauxhawk.. but it's not as good looking as Ronaldo's. Cristiano Ronaldo got the best faux hawk in the world.(Korean Actors and Singers also got nice Hawks) OH SHIT Quigg caught Silva already.
wow silva looks like he's stupid. Silva dancing . Quigg jabbing.. HURRY THE FUCK UP YOU TWO.
Silva got some nice body shots.... I sure hope this isn't a long fight I wanna see Groves. I wish Joshua was part of this card... Joshua is as big as Quigg and Silva combined haha. 
Silva landed a nice counter... B O R I N G.
B O R I N G.
B O R I N G.

Nice body shots from Quigg... I hope Quigg KO him soon. 
Or vice veras.. I don't care. I wanna see glass shatter.

10-9 Quigg.
Shit Round


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

*Round 2*,
Silva looks moron with that orange hawk.. he didn't even do it right. he should have SPIKED it.. it looks like a dead baboon lying on his head haha.
I don't think Quigg is 5'8.. I think he's 5'7.
Good height 5'7 for light weight.OH SHI

OH SHITTLSJRLKJEWLRJEWKRAFDJKL;ADSNF;LSKAJFDLJADSF

QUIGG WITH A FUCKING UPPER CUT BODY SHOT

FUCKINGG KDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!

FUCK.. ROFL FUCK YA.

GOD DAMN IT

HERE COMES QUIGG .. HOLY SHIT

This round OH SHIT QUIGG IS ON FIRE.. OH SHIT

SEIJFRAWL;HFILE;AHGI;LAJSFVSDF

HOSALKFJE

HOLY FUCK

HE GOT P;ANKEDD''KO 2

KO2

KO2

KO2

KO2

QUIGG


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

*quigg ko 2 silva*


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Froch-Groves next.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I wasn't feeling the same hate for the undercard that many are,but I was clearly wrong and they were right.
The only comfort is I paid £15 whilst if it was a similar card in the US they'd have had to pay nearer £40.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I wasn't feeling the same hate for the undercard that many are,but I was clearly wrong and they were right.
> The only comfort is I paid £15 whilst if it was a similar card in the US they'd have had to pay nearer £40.


That undercard was so shit rofl.... Joshua would have made it better for sure... but god damn wat a boring undercard.. still Quigg looked so good in there.


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I wasn't feeling the same hate for the undercard that many are,but I was clearly wrong and they were right.
> *The only comfort is I paid £15* whilst if it was a similar card in the US they'd have had to pay nearer £40.


Sucker.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

OH GOD.. NOBODY WANNA HEAR QUIGG TALK.

Jesus FUCK. I hate this... BRING ON FROCH-GROVES.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Matty lll said:


> Sucker.


My laptop to TV cable is shit mate.Needs must.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Quigg's eyebrows look weird as hell. I wonder if he got them done at a beauty salon.....


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

They want to fight Kiko next eh....


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Liverpool-Everton just had one of the greatest Derbies of the last 10 year or so.
3-3

Liverpool down 4 points to Arsenal at table. Imagine if Liverpool win league.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Quigg got some SICK power though..fuck he destroyed Silva. haha.
Scott Quigg vs Lomachenko soon?


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Quigg got some SICK power though..fuck he destroyed Silva. haha.
> *Scott Quigg vs Lomachenko soon?*


I'd say that's pretty unlikely at this point.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Groves and Froch about to come out within 5-10 mins.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Amir Khan said Froch is a better fighter since the Ward fight.

This is true.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

David Haye's thighs are huge..he's such a wasted talent.. he got legit punching power.

Haye got much bigger thighs than Wladimir.. this guy got some HUGE thighs.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Haye talking about Froch beating Groves ass in training... lol


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

It maybe Groves' night tonight!


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

lol @ nas


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

That double chin


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Naz for the next cruiserweight Prizefighter?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

oh shit Naz is Team Froch lol


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

How can you let yourself go THAT much? Damn.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Hamed is STILL talking.. rofl.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Miss Hamed... Bravo Champion.
(REAL talk)


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I wanna see Prime Naz vs Ali Raymi.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sup, guys.

Naz looks terrible.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Carl "Monta Ellis" Froch have it all


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Hahha. looks like Groves brought his Ginger Fans with him.

Soulless Bastards.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I HATE THIS BUILD UP SHIT

SHUT THE FUCK UP .. SHUT THE FUCK UP.

I hate them all.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I think Groves will surprise many people tonight.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Here we go! Should be a good scrap.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Finally it's on.

Groves is coming out.


----------



## Smokin' Joe (May 16, 2013)

Why would Groves be boo'd so much, they're both English and that isn't Nottingham right?


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Come on GROVES!


----------



## BuriK (Nov 16, 2013)

hope froch wins in devastating fashion!!!!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

George Groves coming out to some absoutely shitty horrific music.. where the fuck is his hair?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Froch greeted with a huge roar from the crowd.
I guess they like Carl more.


----------



## Smokin' Joe (May 16, 2013)

Probably. Brits love to side with the probable winner.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Amir Khan said Froch is a better fighter since the Ward fight.
> 
> This is true.


This is silly. I mean, in what way has he improved? His opposition fell off. That surely made it look like he improved.

I will be shocked if Groves wins. Honestly, maybe he's better than I think. I don't think that crazy high on Froch although he's clearly the 2nd best SMW in the world. I just think Froch will stop this guy. He usually finds a way and Groves is being way too over-hyped in my estimation. Being a good sparring partner doesn't mean anything. If Froch doesn't stop this guy or beat him badly he should just retire. It's going to take Groves pulling an Ali-like step-up in performance the way Clay went from boy to man before and after that Liston fight. I do not see that happening.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Smokin' Joe said:


> Probably. Brits love to side with the probable winner.


Like bruno over lewis?


----------



## Smokin' Joe (May 16, 2013)

Loutish mob mentality.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Froch couldnt even look in Groves' eyes...hmmmmm


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I see Groves getting KO'd


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

Smokin' Joe said:


> Probably. Brits love to side with the probable winner.


They sided with groves when he was the underdog vs DeGale to be fair.

Froch is a popular guy, Groves hasn't come across that well in the build up and they are hoping to see payback.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Groves do not look scared at all. Froch looks a bit nervous,
I think Froch is getting old.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Round 1

Groves comes out moving and jabbing, Froch not finding much range yet. Good right hand by Groves.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Smokin' Joe said:


> Why would Groves be boo'd so much, they're both English and that isn't Nottingham right?


Only because Froch is a proven champion and Groves is a cunt.
Quite simple really.


----------



## Smokin' Joe (May 16, 2013)

Groves will be smashed.


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Only because Froch is a proven champion and Groves is a cunt.
> Quite simple really.


Bingo.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Aren't they gonna play the Polish anthem as well:huh


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Come on Groves, bring it on home!


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Unfortunately Froch might stop Groves so devastatingly that the chin-checkers will be out of the woodwork inundating us with posts about Groves' chin. His defense is already overrated. He's not that slick, and he's really more of a slapper than a puncher. He's smart and speedy, but he's far more fragile than Froch, and timing is far more important than speed. The power and experience are clearly on Froch's side as well.


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

I hope Groves gets annihilated, which I think he will.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Here we go.

Holy shit.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Aren't they gonna play the Polish anthem as well:huh


Do they play african themes before black american fights?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Matty lll said:


> I hope Groves gets annihilate


why


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Froch is so overrated since that Bute fight. Anybody who can box has a chance against him.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

It's a really abysmal SMW era, isn't it. And things looked bright during the super six days.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Down goes Froch! Down goes Froch! Down goes Froch!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I guarantee Groves will be fighting with a shaved head by the end of next year.


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

BigBone said:


> why


I just don't really like his attitude, I much prefer Froch.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Froch is so overrated since that Bute fight. Anybody who can box has a chance against him.


Except Groves can't really box all that well. And maybe if he was more durable he could pull it off but his margin of error is so much smaller than Froch's that it's going to take the best performance of his career by a mile to get it done.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Groves is about to get his wig split


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Froch is so overrated since that Bute fight. Anybody who can box has a chance against him.


Ward push his shit in again, but name 5 other so called anybody in SMW who'd beat him. Besides Groves of course.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lets fucking go


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Alright. The moment of truth has arived.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

:lol: Okay Froch is about to knock him clean out with right cross.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice right hand by both. Good shit!!!!


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

DOWN GOES FROCH :rofl


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Round 1
Froch showing his usual lack of defense
Terible form by Froch Great defense by Groves
COUNTERING WITH THE JAB FROM GROVES
OH SHIT GOOD STUFF from Groves.
sneaky nice upper cuts from Groves
GROVES IS NOT AFARID
Groves is doing beautiful with the jab.
I can't belive this jab.
Good start. Groves clearly have fast hands and reflexes
oh sit
saesrwearsefrwaer3wr3r3


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Lucky punch!


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

SHIT


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

WOAH


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh shit!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn froch


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

What the fuckk


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Meh!


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Told ya, right hand is open for both.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn!!


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

10-8

Groves!


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Holy fucking shit


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10=8 Groves.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Froch is done time to retired, only thing he had was his chin, its clear that is gone now.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Another example of Froch's 'iron chin' :rolleyes


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm shocked. I knew Froch's durable was always slightly overrated but damn. Didn't know Groves had that kind of power. Jesus. Still think Froch will regroup.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I remember someone called Groves light fisted the other day.That right hand is dynamite!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

hahaha proving froch is human too


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Fuck this everyone

im out

im fucking out.

I'm fucking out

this is surreall

skfj;sljfks

laters


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

BigBone said:


> Down goes Froch! Down goes Froch! Down goes Froch!


:deal Told ya. Can Froch repeat?


----------



## Smokin' Joe (May 16, 2013)

Massive dent to Froch's arrogance.

Sorry, confidence.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Fucking commentators are sucking Groves' cock. It's not a one-sided fight.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Froch rocking back on his heels.Always a bad sign.
Groves hasn't had anything to bother him yet.
Bastard!


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

20-17

Groves!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

20-17 Groves.


----------



## Knife You (Nov 22, 2013)

GROVES fucking raped froch in the pre-fight mindgames


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Groves tagging him at will. Easy work. 20-17 SGG


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Froch came back like am other fucking G
Grooves gonna gas with how tensed up he is.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Don't listen to announcers. Froch is regrouping. Groves still looks over-anxious and he'll get caught. Froch's rangy jab looked good to me in the first half of round 1. Better than Grooves but he's not snapping it like he needs to.


----------



## Smokin' Joe (May 16, 2013)

Those brit fans switched allegiance yet?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Groves needs to watch out for Froch's dirty tactics


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Froch needs to throw 1-2's and move left away from that fucking right hand.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

This is painful to watch for my ass ! Fight isn't over yet.


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

These commentaries are getting a bit out of hand....Groves is doing well but just calm the fuck down.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

My God Groves is beating him up! Bombs!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

He gets through this and the next and he's beating Groves.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Froch with some punches marking Groves up, but he's taking the shots well so far. Nice body shot too. Jabs.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Groves looks stronger and the better boxer


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

30-26

Groves!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Good round fr Froch

29-27 Groves.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

The commentary is nonsense but why the fuck is Carl not moving left?
It's basic stuff!


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

C'mon Froch!!


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

War!! This is not going the distance


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Froch seems to have got into a rhythem now, I don't know why Groves is letting Froch get off first when he has the faster hands.


----------



## Smokin' Joe (May 16, 2013)

Have to hand it to British fighters they almost always come to fight.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

30-26 Groves, but does he have the stamina? May need to close it before the 8th.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Froch getting his timing. Groves still too excited. Groves looking for one shot far too much. Froch getting a little dirty. I trust his experience and stamina. Groves is coming out too fast and Froch will have more lasting power.


----------



## BuriK (Nov 16, 2013)

the commentators are shit!!!!


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

groves looks super focused in there..


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Froch is having some success, but Groves rolls with the shots well at this very moment.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Big right hand by Groves!


----------



## Knife You (Nov 22, 2013)

Froch is a dirty cunt. he's losing.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Froch is frustrated and doesn't respect the ref. SGG 40-35. WOW!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Froch is ultra predictable here.Even when he gets a few off it's down to Groves making a mistake.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Groves was headbutting Froch and Froch was warned, why?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

These comentatrs are pissing me off. Froch is winning this round and they are talking about Groves.

48-37 Groves.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

announcers are complete retards


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Groves has a slickness in him, its giving Froch nightmares of the Ward fight


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

40-35

Groves!


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Froch is a dirty fuck with the rabbit punches and clinching, reminiscence of the Dirrell fight


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

These announcers suck.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

49-45

Groves!

Gave Froch that one.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Groves 49-45


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Froch taking over, Goves starting to get caught on the backend of his 1-2.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

First close round


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

47-47 even. I gave Froch the last 4 rounds.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank fuck! A round in the bag.

But Groves was wide open in that last second and Frochy didn't take it.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Froch is very inaccurate, not much lands clean at all. But he's busier, Groves needs to answer more often.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> 47-47 even. I gave Froch the last 4 rounds.


:lol:atsch
Do you give Froch a round just for staying on his feet?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

are these commentators foreal?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Froch hurt!


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

What a fight!!!!


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

what a fight


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

How can he be so wide open for that right.
I don't see him hurting Groves at all.


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

What a fight


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

59-54

Groves!

Amazing round!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Left hook hurt Groves


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is the worst commentating job I've seen in a long time.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Froch hits after the bell and Groves warned? Fuck off.

HUGE round for Groves. 59-54


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Froch is getting his ass whooped..
out-fought and out-boxed


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Great round. Shit, Groves is catching Froch hard with that right almost every time.


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

Froch can take a punch, eating huge shots


Groves looks unreal though. Hes making me a huge fan right now


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol:atsch
> Do you give Froch a round just for staying on his feet?


You must know what I mean about Froch not moving left mate.It's basic stuff.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Groves is tired.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bout time the ref got on Groves for that head butting.
Dude has had too much nervous energy since the 2nd, and Froch has been slowly but surely banging the body. Shit is paying off now. Froch continuing to turn up the head.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Jim watt has to go...im sick of his shit


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Alright. I have to see if the kid has the stamina and smarts to not get wild. Groves holding up better than I thought he would under exchanges. But has Froch landed his best stuff? I don't think so. Froch should have maybe be warned for hitting on the break there. Or a point...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

One thing abount Grves, he can punch.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Froch's got some beard though. Brawl doesn't favor Groves, he should stay smart.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Froch yet again punching on the break and the ref warns Groves, the fuck? 
Groves bossing this fight, showing Froch up for what he really is. An overrated boxer with an overrated chin.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

This announcing is fucking awful...it's as bad as the fight is good


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Groves better stop waiting on the ref, Froch is gonna get desperate.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

67-66 Froch.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Froch is a dirty motherfucker. Rabbit punch, after break command, grab and hit. Fuck off ya cunt!


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Rabbit punching from Froch is ridiculous


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Froch hurt again!!!


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

69-63

Groves!


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

And he is going to knockout Andre Ward? :rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Goddamn how can Froch not go down from those shots?

SGG 69-63


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Kid has massively improved since Degale fight.


----------



## Knife You (Nov 22, 2013)

hahaha, announcer said groves's timing is "breathtaking" WTF?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I can see this happening to Froch soon


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Goves losing steam on those rights and fucking froch is actually been rollng those bad boys pretty well. Too bad their both terribly wide with their punches.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Good glove punching and 'toughness' from Froch


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

Groves looks incredible, Froch has some chin though, huge shots he is eating not sure how long he can last though


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

77-75 Froch. It sounds like Froch is gonna get robbed.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Froch you dirty motherfucker die you cunt dirtbag you fucking cuntrag


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Point coming off soon.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

this fuckin ref..


----------



## Smokin' Joe (May 16, 2013)

Dirty Bastard.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Piece of shit dirty fuck


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Froch is fighting like a 45 year old gatekeeper. What the fuck is wrong with his reflexes?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Always said Groves would be the best Brit boxer of the bunch. Kid does nothing but try and improve


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

DISQUIALFFY HIM YOU FUCK!

Froch hit him thice after stop

Disqualify the dirtycunt%!%%%


----------



## OgdruJahad (Jan 6, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> 77-75 Froch. It sounds like Froch is gonna get robbed.


Haha what.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

78-73

Groves!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This fight is turning me off. Fucking Brits are pissing me off.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Jim Watt needs to go. Groves is playing with fire now with these exchanges.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Grove is mentally breaking down. Froch walking through his shit and banging him hard to the body.


----------



## Smokin' Joe (May 16, 2013)

Dirtiest fight I've seen in a while at this level, but Froch brought it on. You have to fight fire with fire with that shit.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

This was the dirties piece of round I've seen this year, Froch is a fucking disgrace to out sport, but the ref is the one not keeping the fucking cunt at bay. You fuck, deduct the points!!! 79-72 SGG


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Froch looking like Wepner with these rabbit punches


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Groves should headbutt him


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> 77-75 Froch. It sounds like Froch is gonna get robbed.


Log off and kill yourself you clown. Ward and now Groves has shut him out. Deal with it.


----------



## Smokin' Joe (May 16, 2013)

Is this even 'boxing'?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

fucking british boxing


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

WTF????????


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

froch ko
I TOLD YOU


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Are you fucking serious!??!??!?!?! Fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

What the fuck!!!!! Even as a FRoch fan, what the hell was that bullshit stoppage?????


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Always said Groves would be the best Brit boxer of the bunch. Kid does nothing but try and improve


I said on here the other night he'll be the best puncher in that division within two years


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

rigged


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Are you fuckiing seriousa
sSDjhsadfjsa
dvsoidvh'djs[
v

Britain has the worse refs in the worl d


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Worst stoppage ever....i mean fucking ever


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Good fight. Quick stoppage.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

LMFAOOO

British stoppage strikes again...


----------



## Smokin' Joe (May 16, 2013)

Uh..

That's an absolute disgrace. Fuck british boxing, sorry. Done with it.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

BULLSHIT


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

FUCKING bullshit British ref. God terrible. Homecooking for the fucking favorite wtf. Froch got away with everything how was that stopped?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Worst referee I've ever seen.... holy fuck


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

This is the biggest discgrace of all times

hope you die of cancer you absolute piece of shit hope your children die and your family dies you fucking cunt burn you piece of shit

what the fuck he wasn't even hurt you cunt


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Classic British stoppage atsch


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Frich giving Groves the Dirrell treatment


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

FUCK YOU


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Fuck boxing in this dumb country.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This is why you Brits can fuck off about Ward fighting in Britain. Fuck that bullshit.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

@Sister Sledge

I"m with you man, Froch was clearly winning and taking over the fight. Groves had been literally turning his back when Froch would rally.
That said shit stoppage, but Froch was coming on and Groves was folding.


----------



## Knife You (Nov 22, 2013)

SHITTY FUCKING STOPPAGE

REF is TEAM FROCH


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

I hope the ref gets killed RIGHT NOW


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

He was throwing back LoL. This is embarrassing.


----------



## wgain (Jul 6, 2012)

Fucking criminal!!!


----------



## Smokin' Joe (May 16, 2013)

Absolute disgrace.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Froch showing Heisenberg G'ness.

I had a few quid on under 9.5,and Froch 7-9.:happy


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Someone british cunts made some money, fight just happens to be stopped in the 9th, fuck out of here


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Disgrace !!!!!!! Disgusting!


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

That's one of the most disgraceful things I've ever seen in the ring. Horrible stoppage. That referee really deserves to be pistol whipped.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

FUCK THOSE REFS. I would never ever ever ever ever ever ever fight in that country. And he wants Ward to fight him there? Of course! Fucking rob him first time he gets hit clean. FUCK YOUR BOXING


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow. What a disgrace.

Groves got my respect. Fuck Carl Froch.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

lol they love cheating for Froch


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The ref was letting Froch punch on the break, hit behind the head etc. and then he stopped it while Groves was tired and punching back.
Froch is a joke, he got whipped and saved by a corrupt referee.
Fucking disgraceful.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

So yeah, why should Andre come to England again?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Froch got schooled, he got his shit pushed in, Groves was tagging him all night and wasn't fucking hurt! Wasn't even hurt!

That dirty cuntbag Froch hit him on hold, hit him after break, hit him behind the head and Groves wasn't even hurt from those WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PetetheKing said:


> FUCKING bullshit British ref. God terrible. Homecooking for the fucking favorite wtf. Froch got away with everything how was that stopped?


They were both doing dirty shit rabbit punching, and except Groves was head butting while froch was throwing elbows.


----------



## Smokin' Joe (May 16, 2013)

Lol yeah, good luck getting Andre Ward to Britain after that shit.


----------



## BuriK (Nov 16, 2013)

wait is jim watt groves dad or something????


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Was Groves winning the exchanges he got stopped in? LOL


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

you clowns over the pond wondered why Ward wanted to get paid a lot to fight over there


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

He was nowhere near needing the fight to be stopped. WOW


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Man, fuck that. How do you stop a fight like that? How can you be that much of a dumb useless fat fuck?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Fight was stopped ealry, but Groves looked to be on his way out.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Fuck me, I knew that ref was dogshit. Sw it coming.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

BigBone said:


> Froch got schooled, he got his shit pushed in, Groves was tagging him all night and wasn't fucking hurt! Wasn't even hurt!
> 
> That dirty cuntbag Froch hit him on hold, hit him after break, hit him behind the head and Groves wasn't even hurt from those WHAT THE FUCK?


Groves was hurt badly by a Froch wild right the last round and it made him stop all his offense cover up and walk straight back to the ropes.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK!!?!

this ref just robbed us all of fucking epic, dramatic, and climatic championship rounds

utterly disgraceful


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

This is the worst stoppage ever, there is no doubt!


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Froch needs to admit this was a BS stoppage. He can say he was on his way to stopping him, but nobody can agree with that stoppage.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

real talk, i feel bad for Groves, he fought the fight of his life and was super focused. i don't know who would've won, but the ref straight robbed us of the result. i don't even want to see a rematch, i wanted to see how *this *one wouldve ended..


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> They were both doing dirty shit rabbit punching, and except Groves was head butting while froch was throwing elbows.


You are lying. One or two headbuts versus all those rabbit punches and elbow? Grooves retaliated after getting hit behind the head for the 40th time. No one agrees with you.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Two half clean shot got the ref to jump in? wow...


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

What a fight but disgraceful stoppage


----------



## Knife You (Nov 22, 2013)

Groves = classy as fuck


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

BOOOO! 

Fuck Froch!


----------



## BuriK (Nov 16, 2013)

i think froch was on his way to stopping him anws


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

"Grooves in no position to defend himself" 

LoL. Do they usually put that in there? Someone is overcompensating. Groves was going to get jobbed in the decision it seems anyway.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The scorecards were way too close as well, corrupt shit. I've never been so outraged with boxing as right now. Groves whipped him.


----------



## LFC_Rambo (May 26, 2013)

Fuck that referee, ruined the fucking fight. Fucking asshole


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

It's funny. Groves wan't miles ahead. I had Froch winning. Froch was coming on, while Groves was noticeably tired.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PetetheKing said:


> You are lying. One or two headbuts versus all those rabbit punches and elbow? Grooves retaliated after getting hit behind the head for the 40th time. No one agrees with you.


No I'm not lying, they were both fouling and fouling a lot.
Groves would consistantly put his forehead on Froch's cheek or chin and rub it from side to side and up and down across Froch's face. Froch would then rabbit punch or push him back and elbow him.

I don't really care who agrees with me, I report what I saw and it is clear they were both fouling and Groves was blatantly head butting.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Dumbass referee.

Froch looked like a bitch tonight.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Froch landed more rabbit punches than actually punches. 

And Brits complain about why Americans never come over. We have bad decisions like the rest of them but at least we let the fights go on...


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Of course Froch agrees with it. Fuck that shit. NOBODY thinks it should have been stopped.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Froch is chatting outta his ass.

Fuck off Carl


----------



## Smokin' Joe (May 16, 2013)

Froch just said he thought it was a fair stoppage.

Absolute bollocks. He is an absolute disgrace, making a fool of himself and tarnishing his legacy, and everyone knows it.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

I'm a huge Froch fan but that stoppage was awful. That referee needs to justify under what rule of boxing he stopped the fight. Either way, I don't think Froch wanted to win that way, even if it was looking like he was starting to get on top of Groves. In a twisted sort of way, everyone's a winner here. Groves just proved he's top level and quadrupled his fanbase, and ww hopefully get to see more of Froch.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

This is Rocky IV esque ending. I don't know how Groves is not more upset.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

First loss a bullshit one, nice. Thanks ref!


----------



## Trinity (Jun 1, 2012)

Shit stoppage. :-(


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I give Grves a lot f credit. He had a game plan, while Carl wasn't prepared. Groves has a good future.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I hate to say it,but maybe Froch needs to think about winding things up.

Still a G though.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Froch acting like a fucking tit now.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> This is Rocky IV esque ending. I don't know how Groves is not more upset.


All class man. Totally sucks for him.


----------



## Smokin' Joe (May 16, 2013)

Because he's made a hero of himself to everyone watching and secured a great future in the sport for himself.


----------



## James Lights Out (Jun 20, 2013)

Froch is a damn fool. That fight was a disgrace, almost like a fixed fight.


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

Froch is such a cunt


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

"Let's not forget who had the refs paid off. Let's not forget who had the judges paid off." FUCK that Carl, lost respect with how much you're trying to justify the bs.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

James Lights Out said:


> Froch is a damn fool. That fight was a disgrace, almost like a fixed fight.


Almost?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

"Let's not forget who won here.." - Froch :lol:


----------



## Smokin' Joe (May 16, 2013)

Froch on damage control.

'Lets not forget who won here. Very intelligent decision by the ref' blah blah.

Making an absolute tool of yourself.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Froch: 'I think it was a legit stoppage'

*Crowd Boos :lol:


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

jesus christ, froch shut the fuck up


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

George taking Froch's toungue-lashing like a man.


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

As a FRoch fan.... What the fuck is he talking about here???


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Froch needs to stop rambling. What a clown.


----------



## Smokin' Joe (May 16, 2013)

I think I dislike him more than any fighter, ever. He's an absolute cunt through and through.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

This was horrible, I´m angry now, I´m mad, what a fucking disgrace that stopapge was ! I mean, WTF ???


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Why would you want to rematch someone who's obviously going to win unless he's unconscious?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I shit on Groves bad before this(although I've praised his punching power) but I was wrong.
He was top fucking drawer there,and I was a tit for saying those things about him.He's earned my respect in a big way.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Froch - Shut the FUCK up!


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

It's still all "me me me" from Froch.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Froch admits he doesn't remember getting dropped damn.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Respect to Groves, good lad.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

To be fair Groves turned and walked away bending over, not saying it was a fair stoppage but you can't do that as a fighter.

Probably the best outcome possible for Groves in terms of popularity outside of a win.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Groves had Froch in more trouble in two other rounds and having Groves only 1 point up is fucking criminal.

Groves needed to render Froch unconscious, no question


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

I think we should all email sky and ask for our cash back. This is a piss take, bullshit ref, sky should have a say, its like showing 70 mins of a football match and then stoppping the cameras


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I shit on Groves bad before this(although I've praised his punching power) but I was wrong.
> He was top fucking drawer there,and I was a tit for saying those things about him.He's earned my respect in a big way.


Me too pity....me too..


----------



## Smokin' Joe (May 16, 2013)

More of a man than Froch about being proven wrong.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> It's still all "me me me" from Froch.


this.. he never gives respect, which is why i use to hate him..

first time i seen him fight was against Taylor and he tried to pretend he controlled the whole fight and didn't give any props..


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I shit on Groves bad before this(although I've praised his punching power) but I was wrong.
> He was top fucking drawer there,and I was a tit for saying those things about him.He's earned my respect in a big way.


Me too. And I can't say it was Froch not being Froch. Froch looked just about the same as he always does. He actually looked about as quick as I can ever remember. Groves improved a lot since the Degale fight.

I'm still not entirely sold on Groves but he's much better than I thought.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

"Let´s not forget who won here" Haha you only say something like that when you know you didn´t deserve the win.
Fucking horrible fucking Referee. Jesus......


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I shit on Groves bad before this(although I've praised his punching power) but I was wrong.
> He was top fucking drawer there,and I was a tit for saying those things about him.He's earned my respect in a big way.


Same, made me a huge fan this fight. He deserved to keep fighting.

Froch, to be honest he is a warrior and showed a huge amount of heart but he got a gift.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Just lost a lot of respect for Froch after that interview.... This fight is another example of why Boxing is the most corrupt Sport in the World.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

I think we should all email sky and ask for our cash back. This is a piss take, bullshit ref, sky should have a say, its like showing 70 mins of a football match and then stoppping the cameras


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

One thing that's going to get overlooked because of the BS stoppage is the fact that Froch was allowed to continuously rabbit punch throughout the whole fight. Same thing happened in the Dirrell fight. Fuck Froch and fuck that fat fuck referee.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ref stoppage was terrible.
that said Froch was ahead in my eyes.


----------



## BuriK (Nov 16, 2013)

Bungle said:


> To be fair Groves turned and walked away bending over, not saying it was a fair stoppage but you can't do that as a fighter.
> 
> Probably the best outcome possible for Groves in terms of popularity outside of a win.


finally someone is mentioning this


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Good stoppage. Ward needs to fight Froch in England to prove he is the Man.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

BuriK said:


> finally someone is mentioning this


He did it multiple times as well, but still a shit stoppage.


----------



## BuriK (Nov 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He did it multiple times as well, but still a shit stoppage.


i agree it was a shit stoppage but like you said it wasnt the 1st time groves did and when he was hurt he just turned his back on froch


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BuriK said:


> finally someone is mentioning this


A fighter is allowed to move his feet, cover up and bend at the waist, what isn't allowed is the rabbit punching.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

How long was left in the round?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Every time I see the stoppage it looks worse.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

The entire studio almost acting like Froch winning was a foregone conclusion. 

The truth is Carl might've been robbed of a true victory as much as Groves. 

Haye is terrible. Talking about Froch being down a point and it would've been even after the round.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> A fighter is allowed to move his feet, cover up and bend at the waist, what isn't allowed is the rabbit punching.


Its illegal to headbutt as well.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Whoever they are interviewing now needs to shutup justifying this bs stoppage.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Great advert for british boxing - bbbc 

You having a laugh?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

His opinion on the ref being correct is more reason for people not to come over there to fight.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck Froch and everything that he stands for. He's still talking shit about Groves as a 'person'. Froch you're a cunt and I'm going to troll him oppa Loma style on twitter.


----------



## BuriK (Nov 16, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> A fighter is allowed to move his feet, cover up and bend at the waist, what isn't allowed is the rabbit punching.


he turned his back to froch lol if you gona mention frochs dirty rabbit punching you might as well mention groves headbutts


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Unless Froch can pull off his greatest win ever next fight,it's time to think about winding things up.Much as he was coming back into it,he was awful at times.He only ever found success when he swarmed,and that's hard to keep pulling off at this stage of his career.

Worth remembering that it wasn't him who stopped the fight though.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Its illegal to headbutt as well.


Make a video and break down the headbutts vs rabbit punches. I saw Groves rub his head once or two and only after rabbit punches.

You always go in with fights picking a guy and continuously reinforcing your agenda. That's your MO.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PetetheKing said:


> The entire studio almost acting like Froch winning was a foregone conclusion.
> 
> The truth is Carl might've been robbed of a true victory as much as Groves.
> 
> Haye is terrible. Talking about Froch being down a point and it would've been even after the round.


He is right it was a close fight and I had Froch in the lead. 
Grove was mentally breaking down getting more and more blatant with his headbutting, getting hit clean more and more by Froch and not taking it as well as Froch was taking his work. He was gasing and getting slower and losing more and more steam on his right.

Froch was taking over that fight and going to end it legitimately in my opinion.

doesn't excuse the terrible stoppage but Froch wasn't anywhere close to needing cheating by the refs to win.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

LittleRed said:


> Good stoppage. Ward needs to fight Froch in England to prove he is the Man.


:lol:


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> fucking british boxing





Divi253 said:


> His opinion on the ref being correct is more reason for people not to come over there to fight.


If its a foreigner over here itsa foreign ref though


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

And we all saw the bullshit refereeing at the mayweather hatton fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PetetheKing said:


> Make a video and break down the headbutts vs rabbit punches. I saw Groves rub his head once or two and only after rabbit punches.
> 
> You always go in with fights picking a guy and continuously reinforcing your agenda. That's your MO.


I'm open to what I see, you seem to be projecting your habits onto me.
You are the one claiming there weren't even any headbutts.
Fact is Groves was rabbit punching and headbutting and fouling just like Froch was rabbit punching and throwing elbows. 
You ignore those facts because it takes away from your story


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BuriK said:


> he turned his back to froch lol if you gona mention frochs dirty rabbit punching you might as well mention groves headbutts


He didn't turn his back, go back and watch. Froch would punch/push on the back of Groves head, Froch was the one spinning him. Groves rubbed his head in one time I can remember after Froch was punching on the break, and fair fucking enough. Groves composure not to fight back dirty and not to drop that fat fuck referee afterwards was admirable.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Arran said:


> If its a foreigner over here itsa foreign ref though


Wasn't a foreign ref for Malik Scott nor for Froch v. Dirrell


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He is right it was a close fight and I had Froch in the lead.
> Grove was mentally breaking down getting more and more blatant with his headbutting, getting hit clean more and more by Froch and not taking it as well as Froch was taking his work. He was gasing and getting slower and losing more and more steam on his right.
> 
> Froch was taking over that fight and going to end it legitimately in my opinion.
> ...


It wasn't anywhere near a close fight you tool. Do you think Groves shutting out Froch takes some glory away from Dirrell/Ward?


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He is right it was a close fight and *I had Froch in the lead*.


All we need to know about your opinion.

The idea Groves only won two rounds outside of the 10-8 round is a stretch. I can accept 4-4 with Groves up a point and that's being generous to Froch.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mighty convenient to come in at the right time to take the 9.5 over money. Crooked ass bitches.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Arran said:


> And we all saw the bullshit refereeing at the mayweather hatton fight


Damage Control is entering the ring!


----------



## BuriK (Nov 16, 2013)

froch was losing by a mile but i think he still would of finished groves, a rematch needs to happen or froch to retire


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Wasn't a foreign ref for Malik Scott nor for Froch v. Dirrell


the ref for froch v direll was from panama...hector afu

i think you are forgetting the shithouse job joe cortez did for hatton v mayweather too.

not that im defending that shit tonight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> It wasn't anywhere near a close fight you tool. Do you think Groves shutting out Froch takes some glory away from Dirrell/Ward?


It was very close fight, Groves had a big 1st round probably gave him 1 more round, could give him 2 more after the first, Froch took the rest in my opnion.
This fight has nothing to do with Dirrell or Ward, it has to do with Groves and Froch.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Arran said:


> And we all saw the bullshit refereeing at the mayweather hatton fight


Honestly nowhere near comparable.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> Honestly nowhere near comparable.


Really? allowing your countryman to grab and hold and then giving the foreigner a warning for it? apart from the stoppage today itself..it was far worse.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I'm open to what I see, you seem to be projecting your habits onto me.
> You are the one claiming there weren't even any headbutts.
> Fact is Groves was rabbit punching and headbutting and fouling just like Froch was rabbit punching and throwing elbows.
> You ignore those facts because it takes away from your story


You're full of shit and lying. Projecting what habits? No headbutts? When did I say that? You're making a terrible argument. False equivalence. What's next is you'll probably say Grooves rabbit punched just as much as Froch now. And don't forget the hitting and holding and hitting after the breaks. Yes, Groves did that once, perhaps twice out of frustration.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> It was very close fight, Groves had a big 1st round probably gave him 1 more round, could give him 2 more after the first, Froch took the rest in my opnion.
> This fight has nothing to do with Dirrell or Ward, it has to do with Groves and Froch.


Fuck off Bama you're a cunt and a shit poster combined.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Arran said:


> Really? allowing your countryman to grab and hold and then giving the foreigner a warning for it? apart from the stoppage today itself..it was far worse.


Ref didn't determine the outcome of that fight. Different ref, same fight would have happened. Not in this case.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Mighty convenient to come in at the right time to take the 9.5 over money. Crooked ass bitches.


Yep. They don't even try to be subtle about it any more.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PetetheKing said:


> You're full of shit and lying. Projecting what habits? No headbutts? When did I say that? You're making a terrible argument. False equivalence. What's next is you'll probably say Grooves rabbit punched just as much as Froch now. And don't forget the hitting and holding and hitting after the breaks. Yes, Groves did that once, perhaps twice out of frustration.


Not lying at all.
You are projecting your habits (ie the things you accused me of doing) to me. 
Earlier you were saying I was lying when I said they both were fouling, and Froch was rabbit punching and throwing elbows and Groves was rabbit punching and head butting. You then said show me where it happened. I assume this means you think they didn't happen.
There is no false equivalence, the fact is in boxing fouls are fouls period.
They both did it, they both fouled, they both hit during ref breaks, at one point in the 2nd or 3rd round Groves ground his head in the face of Froch and the ref seperated them and warned Froch. I posted when it happened.

None of that changes the shit stoppage, but fouls went both ways so that talk of Froch cheating is bullshit, they both did.



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Fuck off Bama you're a cunt and a shit poster combined.


I bet you cut yourself, don't you?


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> Ref didn't determine the outcome of that fight. Different ref, same fight would have happened. Not in this case.


really? so warning the guy on the receiving ends of being grabbed and him becoming so pissed off he turned and made a ''im being raped'' gesture didnt help determine the outcome?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Arran said:


> really? so warning the guy on the receiving ends of being grabbed and him becoming so pissed off he turned and made a ''im being raped'' gesture didnt help determine the outcome?


Did he get points taken for making that gesture or becoming pissed? He was pissed at the ref and not Floyd? How did either of those things change his fighting style or approach or the scorecards or the punches Floyd landed on his face?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Groves was being warned for things Froch did, as was Froch for things Groves did.. Did those wrong warnings change the outcome of the fight, or did the ref stopping it as soon as a couple clean punches landed change the outcome of the fight?


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> Did he get points taken for making that gesture or becoming pissed? He was pissed at the ref and not Floyd? How did either of those things change his fighting style or approach or the scorecards or the punches Floyd landed on his face?


so you dont think getting warned for things you werent doing and seeing an obvious bias being uncovered wouldnt upset your game plan?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Arran said:


> so you dont think getting warned for things you werent doing and seeing an obvious bias being uncovered wouldnt upset your game plan?


Did it upset Groves tonight?


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> Did it upset Groves tonight?


seemed upset when the referee did a bullshit stoppage...


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Arran said:


> seemed upset when the referee did a bullshit stoppage...


Yes he was very upset at the stoppage. I'm asking did it upset his game plan like you're claiming it did to Hatton, who continued to fight the same way he always has.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

The ref had a bet on and was worried about losing his cash


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Groves did frustrate me at times with the showboating on the ropes with hands down, not to mention getting caught up in exchanges. He could of conserved his energy and stuck to the jab, but he was trying to be too over confident at times. I just wish Adam Booth was there as he would of told Groves that he was being stupid. He really could of done with Adam in the corner tonight.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> Yes he was very upset at the stoppage. I'm asking did it upset his game plan like you're claiming it did to Hatton, who continued to fight the same way he always has.


well i would say that froch was doing better in the last two rounds when he was getting away with a lot of fouls so yeah, i would say so.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Arran said:


> well i would say that froch was doing better in the last two rounds when he was getting away with a lot of fouls so yeah, i would say so.


There were fouls throughout the fight, don't personally think the ref letting Froch get away with fouls is why he started doing better, Groves was losing steam. But okay.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Great fight....i want a rematch


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Great fight....i want a rematch


We all agreed on this in Skype, fantastic fight.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Great fight....i want a rematch


As a Froch fan,I'm not so sure.I'd need to see Carl do a voluntary beforehand because I'm not sure if the end of the road is nigh.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Log off and kill yourself you clown. Ward and now Groves has shut him out. Deal with it.


Another masterclass by Froch.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Early stoppage was too early, but Groves's faces had started to look worst and worst since the 7th round. I don't think he was going to make it to the 12th round. A rematch would be good.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Brownies said:


> Early stoppage was too early, but Groves's faces had started to look worst and worst since the 7th round. I don't think he was going to make it to the 12th round. A rematch would be good.


Well........ Froch didn't look so good either.. in fact this is the worst he's looked ever.. because against Ward he was just dominated but not hurt.. against Groves he wasn't dominated as much but was a lot more hurt.. Froch could have been hit with another counter and it might have been over.

Anyways Groves should have been allowed to continue .. shit stoppage and a really average performance from Froch- now is that due to Groves being really good or Froch being overrated? Who knows... what I do know is this.. Froch looked the same in terms of styles and technique like he does in every fight...so it's not like he declined.


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

I think the difference in experience was beginning to tell. Froch used the fouls to goad Groves and make him lose focus and alter the direction of the fight. Groves began to trade allowing Froch to get back in to the fight. A more experienced fighter would have not allowed himself to be drawn into a brawl.


----------

